# Memorial Day Feast



## Waldo (May 28, 2007)

I broke from tradition this year for our Memorial Day feast and decided to do a shrimp boil in lieu of the traditioinal grilling.We deciced to have it Sunday since my daughter had to work today and It all began with some new potatoes, fresh corn on the cob, vidalia onions, lemons and of course shrimp, all boiled togrther in a large pot with A couple of packs of Zatarians shrimp boil. Everything but the shrimp was boiled first and when the corn and potatoes were done, the shrimp was added and cooking continued for another 2-3 minutes. Just untii them shrimps turned a nice pink color.















It was all then dumped unceramoniously into the middle of Kathy's Mom's dining room table.














I had brought a bottle of my Muscadine Currant, a bottle of Jobes Blackberry Port and a bottle of Wiedekers Muscat to enjoy with the meal.








As fate would have it, not a wine opener was to be found and the Muscat had a screw top so it turned out to be the wine we had with the boil. It was actually a nice pairing, the spiciness of the Muscat really enhanced the flavors of the shrimp boil.














All that was left remaining was:


----------



## Wade E (May 28, 2007)

Waldo, no corkscrew! You dont carry one on your keychain!




That looks really good. We had Porter Houses on the grill along with
corn on the cob on the grill as I am taking the kids to the Bronx Zoo
today so we to celebrated on Sunday.


----------



## PolishWineP (May 28, 2007)

Uh, Waldo... I don't want to embarrass you here on the forum, but my invitation never showed up in the mail.



Did you not put the correct new postage on it? If I'd gotten an invitation, I sure would have been there...




When you have no corkscrew, just take something like a pen, push the cork down into the bottle and poura little into a glass until the cork is out of the way for free flowing wine!


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 28, 2007)

WOW...that looks awesome.....There sure wasn't anything left over was there???
I thought a meal like that you usually eat outside....but with a plastic tablecloth [I hope] you can contain the debris on the table indoors.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 28, 2007)

The smile on your face in pic #3 says it all!


----------



## PolishWineP (May 28, 2007)

Hmmm... 3 jealous Minnesotans... Maybe a road trip to see Waldo is in order!


----------



## Waldo (May 28, 2007)

PwP I was so disappointed you were a "no-show" as I had sent your invitation expedited mail but alas it seems I applied no postage to the envelope and they would not deliver without it. Will you find it in your heart to forgive me? 
Perhaps I could host a similiar event to a road trip bunch on their way to Texas for Winestock.






I just noticed I had left out the Polish sausages from my ingrediants list too. They sure enhance the flavors and make them shrimps a lot easier to peel too.*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## grapeman (May 28, 2007)

I'm sitting here trying to type but the slobber keeps gumming up the keyboard and making the keys slippery. I'm definitely going to have to try to do one of those myself later this summer. Didn't anybody have a screwdriver in the house. It's hard to remove the cork, but remember the little platic bag trick to get it out after? In a pinch, just ram the cork in the bottle with the screwdriver- reguar type works better than philips head.


----------



## Waldo (May 28, 2007)

I'm always concerned about the neck breaking trying something like that.Guess if it did I could still filter the wine through a coffee filter and get the glass out.


----------



## rgecaprock (May 28, 2007)

Oh, My Goodness!!!!


Wish I was in Arkansas!!


At Waldo's House.


----------



## PeterZ (May 28, 2007)

YUM!!!!!!!


----------



## scotty (May 28, 2007)

Im just drooling here


----------



## rgecaprock (May 29, 2007)

When I was in Oklahoma last year after Winestock, we were out in the country with no corkscrew so one of the cousins there used a screwdriver to push the cork in and broke the neck.....cutting himself...bad. He is on bloodthinners and it was hours before we got it stopped. From now on....a cork screw in the glove compartment.


----------



## chevyguy65 (May 29, 2007)

That was unfair teasing us like that...I had to work all weekend myself but i think I could have made it there and back before 11 pm...






Let me know when you are coming to Wisconsin Ill buy the fixins if you do the cookin!


----------



## Waldo (May 29, 2007)

You got a deal chevy !!!l


----------



## PolishWineP (May 29, 2007)

chevyguy65 said:


> That was unfair teasing us like that...I had to work all weekend myself but i think I could have made it there and back before 11 pm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I bring the wine and beer can I come home and crash the party?


----------



## Waldo (May 30, 2007)

Only if you wear your tiara


----------



## scotty (May 30, 2007)

Waldo said:


> Only if you wear your tiara




Which one waldo??
http://www.erhinestone.com/


----------



## Trigham (May 30, 2007)

wow very nice in deed, mayI ask what was in the straining bags? spices? it all looks so wonderful but I must admit.... we need to have a memorial day here in canada so that You can come up here and do the same thing for meeeeeeeeeee



....


----------



## PolishWineP (May 30, 2007)

Scotty! Did you sneak into the vault to view all the Princess's tiaras?



Good thing I just had the little ones in there...


----------



## scotty (May 30, 2007)

PolishWineP said:


> Scotty! Did you sneak into the vault to view all the Princess's tiaras?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i'm a peeping scotty


----------



## grapeman (May 31, 2007)

Scotty those are Rhinestone Tiaras, can't be they belong to PWP. I hear hers are real diamonds-not even Zirconium!


----------



## Trigham (May 31, 2007)

We do not have memorial day here in Canada but to honor my new bestest's freinds holiday, I decided to go trout fishing, ( I must say that the weekend was so quiet around here while u were all busy). anyway I only got one fish but it was well worth it. The pictures below tell the tale so to speak!! Maybe not as good as your newmemorial day feastbut I hope u like!






















Pretty excited its been a couple of years since I caught a fresh speckled sea trout that was 20 inches and justover 4.5 lbs...silver and pink inside for those of you that know trout and wow what a fight.. canu tell I was excited lol


----------



## Trigham (May 31, 2007)

I forgot to show you the finished result, it was panfried ina very large pan and stuffed with some spanish onion and spices and tied with bakers string to hold it in. The trimmins are a spinach and almond medley of delight with parsley,lemon, and spices all over while finished in a salamander to make sure it was completely cooked.....


----------



## rgecaprock (May 31, 2007)

That picture almost makes me wish that I like fish!!!!


You must be a gourmet chef. 
Ramona


----------



## scotty (May 31, 2007)

appleman said:


> Scotty those are Rhinestone Tiaras, can't be they belong to PWP. I hear hers are real diamonds-not even Zirconium!


You must remember that I am trailer trash and can not relate to the real stuff


----------



## scotty (May 31, 2007)

Nice fish and nice paint job on the bike


----------



## Trigham (May 31, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> That picture almost makes me wish that I like fish!!!!
> 
> 
> You must be a gourmet chef.
> Ramona


I do dabble, My family have been in the restaurant business all of my life!!


----------



## Trigham (May 31, 2007)

scotty said:


> Nice fish and nice paint job on the bike




Thanks Scotty...1971 FXE was an FLH( i dont know why i converted it ). I had the last paint job for 20 yrs so four years agoI took it apart to do some wiring and found some body parts on ebay cheap soI figured hmmm why not try a new paint job!! Ill try n find the pics for you!!


----------



## Wade E (May 31, 2007)

Nice fish and even nicer big Trig.


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 31, 2007)

WOW...what a meal!!!!


----------



## Trigham (Jun 1, 2007)

wade said:


> Nice fish and even nicer big Trig.




what do u mean big trig??? Wade get out of the wine!!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 1, 2007)

Dang fingers! That should be bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 1, 2007)

Wade you have the funniest typos!!!!!


----------



## scotty (Jun 1, 2007)

Trigham said:


> scotty said:
> 
> 
> > Nice fish and nice paint job on the bike
> ...


i never get enough bike pics. i would like to see them.


heres my bike pics
http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d199/slowpoke59ds/my%20bikes/?start=0


----------



## Waldo (Jun 2, 2007)

Awesome looking meal there Trig.....So what wine did you have with it?


----------



## Trigham (Jun 2, 2007)

Waldo said:


> Awesome looking meal there Trig.....So what wine did you have with it?




Thanks waldo, I have ben out with my fishing buddy almost everyday since and he has caught one fish each time around 2 lbs each, not as big as mine was but he is killing me



. I am hoping my luck changes tomorrow,I had a few smashes recently but nothing as a result..


I has an Austrailian wine to go with that meal, it was a store bought wine called [ yellow tail] Cardonnay. have you heard of it, My wife is a representative for them, doing tastings here at our local liquor outlets. So I get little benifts from it lol






I enjoyed also a glass of blueberry wine that a neighbor made last fall, it was very gaseous but delicious none the less, whenI got back home that night . I called him the next day and thanked him for the bottle and he said he did have a few bottles almost champange pop when he open them with a little eruption he said he didnt know what he did !! Any way very nice of him to share..


----------



## Wade E (Jun 2, 2007)

Ive heard of it and had it. I like the Australian wines as they hav
come a long way. Does your neighbor have a computer, tell him to join us in our happy family and I think you get a discount for referrals.


----------

